# First Side Job



## civengPE (Jul 25, 2006)

Just finished my first side job this past weekend. It paid for my review course.

It was supposed to be a simple left turn lane design, but turned into a road widening / turn lane design project.

Man that felt good!

:???:


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 25, 2006)

Congrats, if only I had my wall certificate I could join you. :claps:


----------



## civengPE (Jul 26, 2006)

I still don't have mine either. In Texas, we don't have to have the wall certificate to practice.


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 26, 2006)

We do not need the wall certificate in Florida either, but I cannot incorporate without it.


----------



## civengPE (Jul 26, 2006)

Why are you incorporating?

doesn't that require quarterly reports ect...ect..

Why not just go Sole Prop.?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 26, 2006)

Congrats! I'd love to do some side stuff at some point, but just don't feel experienced enough to do so yet comfortably.


----------



## civengPE (Jul 26, 2006)

I was extremely nervous when I accepted it. I had tons of doubts running through my mind. But, when I got into the meat and potatoes of the design it was invigorating. Everything seemed to come together. It truly was my first REAL engineering experience. I didn't have my boss or coworkers to lean on for assistance. If I was stumped, I had to figure it out myself. It was, by far, the most rewarding thing I have done engineering wise, because it was 100% me and noone else.

The money was like icing in the cake.


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 26, 2006)

I plan to do a S-Corp. Is that not the way to go? Should I just do "Rleon, P.E."?


----------



## civengPE (Jul 26, 2006)

I don't know what the right way is. I just regisered with Texas as CivengPE, P.E.

It was $25.00 to register myself as a firm.

I head that Corps have to file quarterly reports etc.

Man, we need to enlist the help of a buisness major. I'm going to McDonalds for lunch today, maybe I'll run into one behind the counter.

:kick:


----------



## EdinNO (Jul 26, 2006)

Awesome guys! That's what I like to see.

Maybe after a year or two in my present role, I'll start doing some side work as well. Hopefully it will eventually be my only work.

Congrats civeng123! That is motivating news!

Ed


----------



## meers (Jul 27, 2006)

Congrats Civeng!! Thats so cool! :claps:

I wish I could do something like that and hopefully in future I will!


----------



## VTskier (Sep 12, 2006)

I've picked up some side work (need to pay for the first child going to college this year.) I'm working for a small company as an independent contractor to him. I've covered under his liability insurance and will get the tax form 1099-misc from him at the end of the year. So I have to put away some money to pay the taxes with, since none is taken out.

Of course, I'm meeting with an accountant tomorrow on another matter but intend to discuss my new side business with him.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 12, 2006)

I have an MBA and am willing to do some _Business Side Work_

: USA :


----------



## Syracuse (Jan 2, 2007)

> I don't know what the right way is. I just regisered with Texas as CivengPE, P.E.
> It was $25.00 to register myself as a firm.
> 
> I head that Corps have to file quarterly reports etc.
> ...


OH SNAP! Ha ha business majors.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 2, 2007)

I will be picking up side jobs (they are lined up already at the door) if the Lord wills. Might even get the comity or such for other states. However, I am in Florida and have to wait for that license number ([email protected]#$#! and more).

Will probably do Corp instead of Sole since legal protection is better. Paperwork isn't really that hard. Most of the permits and such are at least on a par in difficulty and we have all (or nearly all) had to deal with such things. Since I mostly write the drainage reports, respond to comments, and such, I am accustomed to paperwork.

:true:


----------



## rleon82 (Jan 3, 2007)

TM, let me know if you need any help with stormwater reports or SJRWMD permitting.

Thanks,

rleon82(PE)


----------



## JohnNevets (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey all,

Don't your states require insurance? I'm pretty sure here in WI it's like driving a car, if you got a license and drive a car you legally have to have insurance; If you stamp and sign documents that need a stamp and signature, you legally have to be covered by insurance. And although I've never checked it out myself, a fella I work with has, and to cover a PE it gets expensive, at least in commercial construction.

Anyway, Have fun,

John


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 3, 2007)

A lot of engineers practice without insurance. Perhaps it is not a good idea. Hopefully will be able to afford the insurance thing.

rleon82, will have to get back with you, but would definitely like to stay in touch.

Thanks guys.


----------

